# Triple vs Compact (Which to get?)



## allyahna

I'm new to biking and I just bought my first road bike (previously had a mtb). My main reason for switching to a road bike was because I saw that it was easier to get up hills. With hills being my main concern I'm left wondering which is better to have: *a triple or compact crankset?*

All the online threads I've seen say triples are better for hills. The bike shop where I got my roadie from agreed to upgrade my crankset to a triple for no extra charge. Today, however, when I went in to pick up my bike they were trying to convince me to get a compact crankset. Saying that it was easier to use and I didn't have to worry about trimming. I know nothing about trimming but I do know that my mtb had a triple crankset and I had no problems shifting with it before. Are they just trying to save money? What are the reasons for getting a compact vs. a triple? Is there a difference when they are placed on a road bike versus a mtb? 

I have this weekend to think about it. Next week I need to tell the shop whether to change my crankset to a compact or triple. Please help. Let me know what the pros and cons are. Thanks.


----------



## C-40

*do a search first...*

This topic really has been beaten to death on this forum. A really fit rider wouldn't need either. I'm old and still never use anything lower than a 39/25 for hills. Until I was 47 I never used anything lower than a 39/21.

I imagine you're talking about a shimano drivetrain also. The certainly favors the compact, because shimano trimming of the front derailleur isn't much to brag about. With a 50/34 compact and 12-27 cassettes you can almost get most of the low gears of a triple, but not all since a 30T little ring is obviously 13% lower than a 34T.


----------



## NSXER

C-40 said:


> This topic really has been beaten to death on this forum. A really fit rider wouldn't need either. I'm old and still never use anything lower than a 39/25 for hills. Until I was 47 I never used anything lower than a 39/21.
> 
> I imagine you're talking about a shimano drivetrain also. The certainly favors the compact, because shimano trimming of the front derailleur isn't much to brag about. With a 50/34 compact and 12-27 cassettes you can almost get most of the low gears of a triple, but not all since a 30T little ring is obviously 13% lower than a 34T.


Hey- the guy says he's new and maybe we're all not as fit as you...sheesh, switch to decaf hot dog!


----------



## allyahna

I have done searches and thought a triple was the way to go. But now I'm confused with the compact. Price is not an issue in getting either a triple or compact, as the bike shop agreed that they would upgrade my bike for no extra charge. My question is whether the compact is that much easier in shifting and maintenance or if it is just a cheaper compensation for the triple. Again I'm new to road bikes so I really don't know what to think about this. If it helps for advice, I'm light at 125lbs and while I'm not in the best of shape I'm not a complete weakling...closer to average and trying to build up.


----------



## Einstruzende

I feel like i've been writing this alot, however between the two i'd probably opt for a triple, making sure that you go with a 53/39/30 instead of a 53/42/30. I wasn't impressed with compact cranks and always felt like I was searching for the right gear, and the 34 chainring was almost worthless for anything other than really steep or long hills.

The 53/39/30 over a 53/42/30 is more a personal thing. The bigger two chainrings match a typical non-racer double, so if you ever decide you don't need the 30, you can get the 53/39 crank and not notice a difference.


----------



## allyahna

Thanks NSXER and Einstruzende.

P.S. I'm female. At 5'3" and not so huge of a build that's why I'm more concerned about the hills. I want to improve on my cycling not blow out my knees at the beginning.


----------



## NSXER

allyahna said:


> Thanks NSXER and Einstruzende.
> 
> P.S. I'm female. At 5'3" and not so huge of a build that's why I'm more concerned about the hills. I want to improve on my cycling not blow out my knees at the beginning.


Oops, there I go assuming things again...........!


----------



## ericm979

If you have the money for it, get a triple. It's better to have the low gears and not need them than it is to need them and not have them. If you decide you don't need them, you can always switch back to a double, compact or regular, later. How low a gear you need depends on your fitness, the kind of hills you ride, and your preference for spinning vs mashing. "A fit rider doesn't need a gear lower than X" only takes one of those factors into account.


----------



## fouadaswad

*Question for C-40 and i prefer Triple btw*

First off, I always listen to C-40's advice.

I haven't used campy, but really, have not had trouble trimming my ultergra triple. whats the story here?

A complaint i always hear about triple chainrings, is that shifting is not as smooth, or that you drop your chain trying to shift to the lowest. Used to happen to me, but i kinda figured out that this happens only when shifting from middle to small while on one one of the two largest cogs (btw, my largest cog works flawlessly with the middle ring). so i assumed that this is not recommended. Is that correct C-40? or do i need to further tweak my derailleur adjustment to be able to shift while on smaler cogs?

As for triple vs. compact, although i now only use my small ring on the steepest inclines or when im really trying to keep my cadence in the sky, I am happy i have got it. At worst, I won't use it. So my belief is as one gets stronger, he will appreciate having the 39' ring (middle ring on a triple) as opposed to a silly 34, but still have a bail out ring if needed. (For info, i have an 11-23 cassette). 



C-40 said:


> This topic really has been beaten to death on this forum. A really fit rider wouldn't need either. I'm old and still never use anything lower than a 39/25 for hills. Until I was 47 I never used anything lower than a 39/21.
> 
> I imagine you're talking about a shimano drivetrain also. The certainly favors the compact, because shimano trimming of the front derailleur isn't much to brag about. With a 50/34 compact and 12-27 cassettes you can almost get most of the low gears of a triple, but not all since a 30T little ring is obviously 13% lower than a 34T.


----------



## Team Cholent

I ride a standard Double and been on a Triple. In my experience a double runs much more smoothly getting into each of the two front gears, which is a 53/39 standard Shimano Ultegra.
I have seen and been part of tough transitions down to the 30 on a triple. That includes Dura Ace.
BUTTTT, as said you may lose some gear options. 
I have thought of a double compact in the 50/36 range for a smoother transition that a 50/34. In any case, buy your bike with a Local shop that will give you 2-3 years of tune ups for no cost and you WILL never worry about a triple.

Rob


----------



## ventana

This question has been a recent issue with me lately as well. I have borrowed a friends road bike for some time and like the sport so much I have decided to get my own cross bike. Being a mountain biker for some time a cross bike I see as a great all purpose ride but I am having a difficult time trying to decide whether to spec a compact drive or a triple. From what I have researched, the compact drives probably shift better over time than the triples - especially the shimano as I have heard and read reports of other manuf compact drives not shifting so well. I have gone to the sheldon brown web site and ran gear inch calculations to compare all the cranks (standard, compact, triple and mountain bike) which attempt to compensate for all variables including tire diameter, crank arm length and of course the front and rear tooth counts. The tripples may be easier to use as far as finding gears goes, but there are so many redundant gears with a triple that is is almost silly. The difference between a triple and a compact assuming the rear is a 12-27 is really only one step lower in gearing. To compare them all (assuming standard front config with a 12-27 in rear) a standard goes down to 2.8 gain ratio (gr) , a compact goes down to 2.4 gr and a triple goes down to a 2.1 gr. So if you shift one gear up on the triple (going from 27 to 25) you get to a 2.4 which is the same as a compact's lowest gear. Another way to say that is that a triple and a 12-24 is the same as a compact with a 12-27
That is also approximately like saying a triple in the lowest gear is 15% easier than a compact in the lowest gear. But a triple can take a much bigger rear cassette because it requires a long cage rear deralieur so if you went to a 30 in the rear that helps even more.
A triple shifts less ideal over time and wear and tear, it is more to maintain, it is extremely redundant in gearing and it just adds complexity. As a beginner rider I'd say you should get the triple, hey it is your first bike and you will learn lots from it, have much fun with it and it will help you refine your needs for your next bike that you will hopefully buy someday. 

My problem is not the average weeknight or weekend ride of say 30 miles with 1500 feet of climb. I'm worried about the century rides my coworkers want me to do with 10,000 feet of vertical. Or the fact that my bike is a cross bike with a touring option - no plans to tour, but I have only toured with Mountain bikes in the past and I love the versatility of having rack mounts and touring possibility which this new cross bike will have. For this I have found what I hope is a compromise I'd love feedback.
My plan is to get a 9 speed shimano compact drive with a 12-27 in rear. If I do the century rides I plan to replace the rear shifter to a long cage XTR and replace the rear cassette with a 12-30. This gives me the same ratio as a triple and will hopefully save my knees on these long rides. The trade off is that I end up spec'ing the bike with 9 speed gear. I could gamble and go 10 speed in hopes that some day there will be 10 speed mountain bike cassettes that I could use.
Do any readers feel 9 speed on a new purchase is a mistake? That the 9 speed stuff will go away in the next couple years or become rare and expensive. Is it likely that the 10 speed mountain bike stuff will come out.
Thanks for any advice or help.


----------



## Ken

allyahna said:


> I have done searches and thought a triple was the way to go. But now I'm confused with the compact. Price is not an issue in getting either a triple or compact, as the bike shop agreed that they would upgrade my bike for no extra charge. My question is whether the compact is that much easier in shifting and maintenance or if it is just a cheaper compensation for the triple. Again I'm new to road bikes so I really don't know what to think about this. If it helps for advice, I'm light at 125lbs and while I'm not in the best of shape I'm not a complete weakling...closer to average and trying to build up.


You know it's interesting. If as you say you've done all the searches, then you should know the answer to your question.


----------



## TurboTurtle

ventana said:


> This question has been a recent issue with me lately as well. I have borrowed a friends road bike for some time and like the sport so much I have decided to get my own cross bike. Being a mountain biker for some time a cross bike I see as a great all purpose ride but I am having a difficult time trying to decide whether to spec a compact drive or a triple. From what I have researched, the compact drives probably shift better over time than the triples - especially the shimano as I have heard and read reports of other manuf compact drives not shifting so well. I have gone to the sheldon brown web site and ran gear inch calculations to compare all the cranks (standard, compact, triple and mountain bike) which attempt to compensate for all variables including tire diameter, crank arm length and of course the front and rear tooth counts. The tripples may be easier to use as far as finding gears goes, but there are so many redundant gears with a triple that is is almost silly. The difference between a triple and a compact assuming the rear is a 12-27 is really only one step lower in gearing. To compare them all (assuming standard front config with a 12-27 in rear) a standard goes down to 2.8 gain ratio (gr) , a compact goes down to 2.4 gr and a triple goes down to a 2.1 gr. So if you shift one gear up on the triple (going from 27 to 25) you get to a 2.4 which is the same as a compact's lowest gear. Another way to say that is that a triple and a 12-24 is the same as a compact with a 12-27
> That is also approximately like saying a triple in the lowest gear is 15% easier than a compact in the lowest gear. But a triple can take a much bigger rear cassette because it requires a long cage rear deralieur so if you went to a 30 in the rear that helps even more.
> A triple shifts less ideal over time and wear and tear, it is more to maintain, it is extremely redundant in gearing and it just adds complexity. As a beginner rider I'd say you should get the triple, hey it is your first bike and you will learn lots from it, have much fun with it and it will help you refine your needs for your next bike that you will hopefully buy someday.
> 
> My problem is not the average weeknight or weekend ride of say 30 miles with 1500 feet of climb. I'm worried about the century rides my coworkers want me to do with 10,000 feet of vertical. Or the fact that my bike is a cross bike with a touring option - no plans to tour, but I have only toured with Mountain bikes in the past and I love the versatility of having rack mounts and touring possibility which this new cross bike will have. For this I have found what I hope is a compromise I'd love feedback.
> My plan is to get a 9 speed shimano compact drive with a 12-27 in rear. If I do the century rides I plan to replace the rear shifter to a long cage XTR and replace the rear cassette with a 12-30. This gives me the same ratio as a triple and will hopefully save my knees on these long rides. The trade off is that I end up spec'ing the bike with 9 speed gear. I could gamble and go 10 speed in hopes that some day there will be 10 speed mountain bike cassettes that I could use.
> Do any readers feel 9 speed on a new purchase is a mistake? That the 9 speed stuff will go away in the next couple years or become rare and expensive. Is it likely that the 10 speed mountain bike stuff will come out.
> Thanks for any advice or help.


This is the kind of analysis EVERYONE needs to do to make these decisions. You cannot use his - you have to do it yourself. If you have been riding an MTB in the hills, you know what gears you need to climb. More expensive ones are not going to change that.

All of today's components, even at the lowest levels, work very well when set up correctly. Do the analysis and figure out what you NEED, then see how much money you have left over to get what you WANT.

TF


----------



## DaveG

*gearing*



C-40 said:


> This topic really has been beaten to death on this forum. A really fit rider wouldn't need either. I'm old and still never use anything lower than a 39/25 for hills. Until I was 47 I never used anything lower than a 39/21.
> 
> I imagine you're talking about a shimano drivetrain also. The certainly favors the compact, because shimano trimming of the front derailleur isn't much to brag about. With a 50/34 compact and 12-27 cassettes you can almost get most of the low gears of a triple, but not all since a 30T little ring is obviously 13% lower than a 34T.


C-40, not to pick on you because you usually give very good advice, but why is it that whenever there a question about low gearing there is a littany of braggert responses like "I never need anything more than a 39/23" or "I climbed Mt Everest in a 39/21"? I think these set unrealistic expectations that average everyday riders need to use pro gearing. Personally, I can't handle a 10% grade in a 39/25, why should that mean I am forced to try to do so to meet some elite expectation? Obviously, Campy and Shimano sell lots of triples so there must be a few of us that prefer not to suffer. I think the choice of gearing has to do with a lot of factors- fitness, weight, terrain, and cadence preferences. I don't think there is a one size fits all solution. To answer the original question, I think a triple is a good answer if you expect to spned a lot of time climbing and you want closely spaced gearing on the bottom end. For occasional climbs a compact with a wider cassette may make more sense


----------



## C-40

*OK, some sincere advice...*

At least you've ridden a MTB so you've got some experience with a triple. I'd say it's highly unlikely that any hill will require you to use a 30/27. With the compact, you're losing most of the highest gear, but you won't need that often and you're only losing one low gear, since the 34/27 is about the same as a 30/24.

Have the shop put on a 50/34 with a 12-27. If you find at some point that you never use the 34/27, then it's cheap to change to 50/36 and get a little better chainring shifting.

One thing to always remember with the wide spaced compact, is that it requires more cog shifting after you make a shift between the rings. In other words, if you shift from the 50 to the 34, immediately shift at least 2-cogs smaller (using the finger lever behind the brake lever). Sometimes you could need to shift 3 cogs and rarely 4.

Also learn your transition speed, which is approximately the slowest you would ride in the 50/21 or 50/24. That tells you when it's absolutely necessary to shift to the little ring. Also learn the maximum speed that's comfortable in the 34/14 and make the transition back up to the 50 sooner rather than too late. When making this transition, expect to make a full sweep with brake lever to shift 3-cogs larger.


----------



## fmw

I also like the triple. The people who don't either don't have experience with them or are afraid that someone will attack their manhood because they have a "granny gear." I like it because I can spin up hills at a reasonable cadence that would require me to slow my ideal cadence if I used a taller chainring. I sometimes use the "granny gear" on inclines that I could climb with the large chainring if I had to. I have both triple and compact double and there is no doubt the triple provides more flexibility in riding style.


----------



## fmw

C-40 said:


> At least you've ridden a MTB so you've got some experience with a triple. I'd say it's highly unlikely that any hill will require you to use a 30/27. With the compact, you're losing most of the highest gear, but you won't need that often and you're only losing one low gear, since the 34/27 is about the same as a 30/24.
> 
> Have the shop put on a 50/34 with a 12-27. If you find at some point that you never use the 34/27, then it's cheap to change to 50/36 and get a little better chainring shifting.
> 
> One thing to always remember with the wide spaced compact, is that it requires more cog shifting after you make a shift between the rings. In other words, if you shift from the 50 to the 34, immediately shift at least 2-cogs smaller (using the finger lever behind the brake lever). Sometimes you could need to shift 3 cogs and rarely 4.
> 
> Also learn your transition speed, which is approximately the slowest you would ride in the 50/21 or 50/24. That tells you when it's absolutely necessary to shift to the little ring. Also learn the maximum speed that's comfortable in the 34/14 and make the transition back up to the 50 sooner rather than too late. When making this transition, expect to make a full sweep with brake lever to shift 3-cogs larger.


I disagree with this. You say it's highly unlikely he will use the 30/27. That's a guess based on what you use. He may very well find it a useful gearing. None of us, including him, know for sure.

For some people, including me, the 50/34 is a terrible choice. My compact is a 50/36. I started with a 50/34 and found the 34 useless most of the time and find the 36 more useful. So again, you're making guesses about what he should use based on what somebody else does. 

The reality is that almost all riders would benefit from using a triple. Those that wouldn't are very strong racers. What prevents that is attitudes and not common sense. The triple should be on 80-90 percent of road bikes. Most owners would benefit from the wider range of gearing. 80-90 percent of the road bikes are not used for racing.


----------



## ventana

fmw said:


> I also like the triple. The people who don't either don't have experience with them or are afraid that someone will attack their manhood because they have a "granny gear." I like it because I can spin up hills at a reasonable cadence that would require me to slow my ideal cadence if I used a taller chainring. I sometimes use the "granny gear" on inclines that I could climb with the large chainring if I had to. I have both triple and compact double and there is no doubt the triple provides more flexibility in riding style.


Very interesting. I'b be curious to know what cassette's you have on each bike, as well as the front ring tooth counts. IF they are both 12-27's with standard set up's in front say, the triple has 13 redundant gears, where the compact only has 5. And as far as granny, I gather you think that last lower gear with the triple makes a big difference. Very interesting. Do you find the compact causes you to ride more inefficient because it probably takes more effort to find the right gear and stay in the right gear while climbing short hills. Obviously I'd think the longer hill climbs you just get in a low gear and stay there. I've read that to use the compact properly you have to learn to shift front and rear more often and at the right time - which makes sense because the triple has so many redundant gears you can always find the right one. Very interesting comment about flexibility in riding style - maybe all the redundant triple gears are worth it. Or are you simplying referring to the low low granny that the triple provides. Thanks for your comments, I still can not decide which crank configuration to specify.


----------



## Allez Rouge

*Another possible option.*

Another option, one I don't think has been mentioned, is to install a cassette with a wider range if you need just a little more on the granny end of a double rather than the ultra-low gearing of a triple. One of the advantages of the current 10sp drivetrains is that you can either opt for smaller jumps between cogs, or you can spread out the overall range without ending up with any jumps larger than the older seven or eight speed drivetrains had.

Example: my older, 8sp Shimano bike has a 13-26 cassette. When I bought my newer, 10sp Campy bike, I started with the certain knowledge that I didn't want anything less than the 26; I then factored in that because I'm even older now sometimes even that wasn't low enough, so I went with a 13-29. I don't find myself shifting to the 29 very often -- the next-largest cog is the same 26 as on my 8sp bike, and usually that's enough -- but if I'm tired or the hill is unusually long or steep, the 29 is just enough lower to make all the difference. A triple or a compact double would be lower still, but for me, on the terrain on which I ride, a standard 39/53 double paired with the 13-29 is all I need. And since the jumps between any two adjacent cogs are roughly the same on both bikes, I don't feel I've lost anything by choosing the 13-29.

Which speaks to what TurboTurbo said about each rider needing to thoughtfully and objectively analyze his or her own needs. The only honest standard answer to the question, "What gearing do I need?" is, "It depends."


----------



## fmw

ventana said:


> Very interesting. I'b be curious to know what cassette's you have on each bike, as well as the front ring tooth counts. IF they are both 12-27's with standard set up's in front say, the triple has 13 redundant gears, where the compact only has 5. And as far as granny, I gather you think that last lower gear with the triple makes a big difference. Very interesting. Do you find the compact causes you to ride more inefficient because it probably takes more effort to find the right gear and stay in the right gear while climbing short hills. Obviously I'd think the longer hill climbs you just get in a low gear and stay there. I've read that to use the compact properly you have to learn to shift front and rear more often and at the right time - which makes sense because the triple has so many redundant gears you can always find the right one. Very interesting comment about flexibility in riding style - maybe all the redundant triple gears are worth it. Or are you simplying referring to the low low granny that the triple provides. Thanks for your comments, I still can not decide which crank configuration to specify.


I'll take your comments one at a time. My triple has a 13/26 and my compact double (50/36) has a 12/25. No particular reason. They were what was available conveniently at the time I bought them. 

You say the gears are redundant. They are not. By this I mean one can access them from different chain rings requiring less front shifting. I don't know that this is terribly important but having more gearing options is certainly more flexible than having fewer and doesn't hurt anything. 

I am a "spinner" in terms of riding style. I tend to prefer higher cadences and aerobic effort to lower cadences and anaerobic effort. So the small gear lets me use a higher cadence on a hill and that is more efficient for me. I generally feel more refreshed after riding the triple at the end of a ride than the double and the bike with the triple weighs 5 lbs. more. For me the gearing is more important than the weight of the bike. I generally maintain a slightly higher average speed with the triple as well. These things may not be true for you. However, the triple at least gives you the choice.

On the last comment I was referring to the granny gear but it does bring up another issue. The Campy triples have a 42 tooth middle ring which is taller than the 39 tooth small ring on the standard double. It allows me to go from 8 mph (mashing) to 25 mph (spinning) without making any front gear changes. That's a pretty good range. If I encounter a hill that's too steep for the 42, the little ring will let me spin up it. If I'm in a hurry going downhill or have a tail wind on the flats, the big ring is there too. Very flexible setup.

Most people comment on two downside issues with triples. The first is weight but I can tell you that is trivial. Just pick up a 30 tooth chainring and you'll see what I mean. The second is shifting "crispness." Since the majority of bikes have Shimano equipment and I use Campagnolo, it is hard for me to comment on that. With Campy there is no difference in the "crispness" of the shifting between triple and double. They feel and operate the same. Shimano may be different in some way but I only have experience with Shimano doubles so I'll leave that to someone else.


----------



## danl1

fmw said:


> I also like the triple. The people who don't either don't have experience with them or are afraid that someone will attack their manhood because they have a "granny gear." I like it because I can spin up hills at a reasonable cadence that would require me to slow my ideal cadence if I used a taller chainring. I sometimes use the "granny gear" on inclines that I could climb with the large chainring if I had to. I have both triple and compact double and there is no doubt the triple provides more flexibility in riding style.


Or simply don't have the same set of conditions that you do. As compared to a 30-tooth triple, a 34-tooth compact only gives up one meaningfully lower gear using the same cogset. There is an increase in versatility in a triple, but for my conditions it's minor and not worth the increased hassles in other ways.

With the compact, shifts and trims are a bit better in my experience, and effectively losing one meaningfully lower gearing option as compared to a 30-tooth triple doesn't matter at all for my terrain. The only bits I run into that are steep enough that I'd want that last gear are also short enough that I'd just stomp on them anyway, rather than hopping down to the granny for a dozen or so pedal strokes. 

My terrain is either short and steep, or long but mild enough that the one extra gear isn't needed. In my area, long steeps are relatively rare, because normal road-building standards don't allow them. Folks living in "legacy" hilly areas, where the county engineer's idea of a good road path meant the one that used the least asphalt, can make good use of a triple.


----------



## Stogaguy

*Get the Triple*

Allyahna, As you can see the compact versus triple thing is one of the ongoing controversies on this board. Here is my 2 cents:

First road bikes are all about developing as a rider, acquiring a riding style and personal preferences. Your MTB background gives you a head start but still I advise you to keep your options open. A triple give you a wider range of gears and is therefore more versatile. Yes, this versatility comes at the cost of some (potential) shifting ease and a little more weight.

The versatility of the triple will allow you to develop as a rider by giving you the full spectrum of gearing to use. With this setup you can find out if you (as a personal preference) are more comfortable climbing in relatively higher or lower gears. On the absolute steepest terrain, the compact does not give you gearing options that are quite as low. This assumes that you use the same cassette with both setups.

My advice is to get the triple. If you are serious about developing as a rider, make a pact with yourself to ride really steep stuff. You will definitely have the gears at your disposal. If you find that your can “comfortably” climb all the walls (really steep hills) in the San Diego area without using the lowest gears that your triple gives you, you know which direction to go should you ever choose to upgrade your bike.

Whatever you decide, have fun. Good luck to you and welcome to the RBR community.


----------



## asgelle

C-40 said:


> This topic really has been beaten to death on this forum. A really fit rider wouldn't need either. I'm old and still never use anything lower than a 39/25 for hills. Until I was 47 I never used anything lower than a 39/21.


I don't know how fast you are, I don't know what you consider a hill, and I don't know at how slow a cadence you're willing to grind up a climb. What I do know is that friends of mine who finished well up at the Tour of the Gila in the Pro,1 and Cat 2 race were using 39/27 and 34/25 gearing for the climbing stages. So saying you never needed anything lower than a 39/21 until you were 47 tells me A) you never climbed any real hills, B) you don't know how to choose gearing approriately, or C) you were or should have been a team leader on a top Euro Pro squad.


----------



## C-40

*It's a she...*

Well, at least my guess is based on 22 years of riding on many types of terrain, mostly on moderately rolling terrain, but now in the Colorado mountains. I'm not a woman, but I only weigh about 8 lbs more, so I'm in the size range. 

I've used a gear as low as 30/27, but only on the steepest sections of a mountain or when appraoching 14,000 ft at the top of Mt Evans. Of course this low of gear can be used any time you feel like pedaling real slowly or you're so tired that you just want to ride at 6-7 mph.

FWIW I use a 53/39/28 triple with a 12-25 cassette for the mountains and it's great, but it's also Campy, which IMO, works better. The problem with a triple in the hills is the frequent shifting all the way from the little ring to the big ring. I think it would get old real quick. In the mountains, it's not an issue. I shift into the little ring at the start of 1-hour climb and rarely shift out of the little ring, unless I want to ride standing for awhile. Then I usually shift back up to the 39, since the chain tension is 39% lower in the middle ring. 

No need to get all worked up over an honest suggestion. Part of my advice is based on the simplicity of the compact. A great many riders aren't gear-heads or mechanical engineers (like me), so keeping track of the gearing options can get complicated.

As for the 34 being useless, it's less than a 1-cog change (only 6%). I also noted that she might find the 34/27 unnecessary and warned about the extra cog shifting the 34 creates. I also noted how it's relatively cheap and easy to switch to a 36.

Overall, I thnk it's sound advice, but like EVERYONE'S , it's a guess, but an educated one.


----------



## percy

I actually switched out my compact double for a triple this year. I decided I needed more overall range and I was never happy with the way the compact shifted, although I used a standard ultegra front der and not one of the new ones that are designed for use with smaller cranks. 

I am totally happy with my decision. The new ultegra 10spd triple gives you the same gearing as a regular double with a smaller front chainring for those times when you might need it. I have a lower low gear, a higher high gear, and much better spacing in between the gears, especially since I was able to go with a 12-25 rear instead of a 12-27. I don't really need to do any trimming on the front. I do need to keep an eye on the cable tension on the front but that's about it.


----------



## NSXER

C-40 said:


> A great many riders aren't gear-heads or mechanical engineers (like me), so keeping track of the gearing options can get complicated.


This is your biggest problem.......& you're right most of us are not mechanical engineers!


----------



## ventana

Has anyone tried the compromise I mentioned earlier where a compact front is mixed with an xtr 12-30 cassette in the rear with an XTR long cage deralieur in the rear? IT seems the only way to do this is to go with a 9 speed system. Do you guys believe that the 9 speed stuff is going to go away in the near future (2 or 3 years).. or become more rare and expensive? Or is it worth the risk to spec 10 speed compacts now in hopes that the mountain bike 10 speed stuff will come along and make this compromise possible for the 10 speed groups?


----------



## LyncStar

asgelle said:


> I don't know how fast you are, I don't know what you consider a hill, and I don't know at how slow a cadence you're willing to grind up a climb. What I do know is that friends of mine who finished well up at the Tour of the Gila in the Pro,1 and Cat 2 race were using 39/27 and 34/25 gearing for the climbing stages. So saying you never needed anything lower than a 39/21 until you were 47 tells me A) you never climbed any real hills, B) you don't know how to choose gearing approriately, or C) you were or should have been a team leader on a top Euro Pro squad.


Well put!! Personally, I ride a compact (50-34 & 12-27 in back) here on the Front Range of Colorado. I believe an added benefit of the compact is its light weight compared to a triple.


----------



## LyncStar

Einstruzende said:


> I feel like i've been writing this alot, however between the two i'd probably opt for a triple, making sure that you go with a 53/39/30 instead of a 53/42/30. I wasn't impressed with compact cranks and always felt like I was searching for the right gear, and the 34 chainring was almost worthless for anything other than really steep or long hills.
> 
> The 53/39/30 over a 53/42/30 is more a personal thing. The bigger two chainrings match a typical non-racer double, so if you ever decide you don't need the 30, you can get the 53/39 crank and not notice a difference.


I'm not sure I understand. If the 34 is "almost worthless" than what worth could the 30 have? Even less?


----------



## ericm979

I've ordered a custom Cycle Dynamics 12-30 10s cluster to use with my compact setup for this year's everest challenge. It uses individual cogs so it can't be used on an aluminum 9sp-style freehub body, which is what is on many nice aftermarket hubs. I normally run a 12-27. I'm in decent climbing shape for a middle-aged never-was but I live on a very steep road. Sanata (the tandem company) make a remanufacturered Shimano 10s cluster with a wider range (12-32 or something like that) for tandem use. IRD sell a 12-28 10s road cluster. I don't think that shimano will be making 10s MTB stuff any time soon so I'm not waiting for it.


----------



## C-40

*try a campy triple...*

A triple is the most useful all around setup you'll find. You never have to worry about changing anything, regardless of the terrain you intend to ride. Unlike a compact, you don't lose any top gear, you don't incur extra cog shifting due to wide chainring spacing and you can get two more low gears, if you opt for a 28T little ring. 

After 18 years of riding doubles, I find a triple to be a great solution for difficult or long rides.

Of course, I'm a firm believer that a Campy triple is way to go. It's easy to set up and works flawlessly. 

Buying 9 speed now is a big mistake, IMO. I'm on my 7th season with 10 speed. At some point you have to move on. Why not make a real move and try Campy? Centaur parts are quite reasonably priced. I've been buying FSA triple cranks on E-bay dirt cheap. I've seen some go for as little as $65. I got a team issue carbon triple for $124.


----------



## fmw

C-40 said:


> A triple is the most useful all around setup you'll find. You never have to worry about changing anything, regardless of the terrain you intend to ride. Unlike a compact, you don't lose any top gear, you don't incur extra cog shifting due to wide chainring spacing and you can get two more low gears, if you opt for a 28T little ring.
> 
> After 18 years of riding doubles, I find a triple to be a great solution for difficult or long rides.
> 
> Of course, I'm a firm believer that a Campy triple is way to go. It's easy to set up and works flawlessly.
> 
> Buying 9 speed now is a big mistake, IMO. I'm on my 7th season with 10 speed. At some point you have to move on. Why not make a real move and try Campy? Centaur parts are quite reasonably priced. I've been buying FSA triple cranks on E-bay dirt cheap. I've seen some go for as little as $65. I got a team issue carbon triple for $124.


You may be on to something there. With all the reading I've done on the internet that flies in the face of my own experience, I'm beginning to think that negatives I read about triples may relate to Shimano triples. I don't because I've never ridden one. The Campy triples are really sweet. I've had a bunch of them and every one has performed flawlessly. I have a centaur triple currently on my Basso and It is rock solid and shifts as well as the Record double I have on another bike.

+1 on the ten speed. While there isn't much of an issue in terms of performance, the 10 speed is likely to have compatible parts available for a longer period of time. 

+1 on switching to Campy as well. I've been riding Campagnolo equipment since 1954 and I've never broken a part. I rode Shimano (Dura Ace and Ultegra) for 3 years and broke 3 derailleurs, a chain and a control lever. I'm not really hard on parts. I just don't think the parts were that well made. The superior quality of Campy is worth the extra money if you intend to keep your bike for a while. I'll never allow another Shimano drive train on one of my road bikes.


----------



## ventana

ericm979 said:


> I've ordered a custom Cycle Dynamics 12-30 10s cluster to use with my compact setup for this year's everest challenge. It uses individual cogs so it can't be used on an aluminum 9sp-style freehub body, which is what is on many nice aftermarket hubs. I normally run a 12-27. I'm in decent climbing shape for a middle-aged never-was but I live on a very steep road. Sanata (the tandem company) make a remanufacturered Shimano 10s cluster with a wider range (12-32 or something like that) for tandem use. IRD sell a 12-28 10s road cluster. I don't think that shimano will be making 10s MTB stuff any time soon so I'm not waiting for it.


Ericm, thanks much for that. Sounds like there are some 10 speed lower gearing options. Who is the manufacturer of your compact set up? Will you need a long cage rear deralieur for this set up and if so which are you planning to use? Do you know anyone else that has ran this set up and can comment on how well it shifts, etc? Sounds like you recommend putting a new 10 speed set up on my new bike instead of going with the older 9 group. I was planning on using shimano ultegra. To the others... I realise this is slightly off the topic of compact versus tripple but it is kinda the best of both worlds the way I see it... at least I hope it will be. Thanks for you comments!


----------



## Stogaguy

*Time out*



C-40 said:


> A triple is the most useful all around setup you'll find. ... Of course, I'm a firm believer that a Campy triple is way to go. ... Why not make a real move and try Campy? Centaur parts are quite reasonably priced. ...


C-40, have you forgotten the OP’s original question? Her concern is that the stock gearing on her *new *bike is not low enough for the terrain she wants to ride. As a result, the shop where she bought the bike has committed to change the gearing * free of charge*. They have given her the option of a compact double or a triple. She was asking which way to go with this decision. As a result, I hardly think it fitting that any of us start recommending major drive train changes involving additional expenditure.

On a separate note, why must, seemingly, all discussions turn, at the slightest opportunity, into a bashing of Shimano and proselytizing about Campy? I realize that you have a strong preference for Campy, but that is not what this thread is about is it? The OP probably has a Shimano equipped bike. Therefore, her shop will install Shimano or Shimano compatible parts when they change her gearing. That train has already left the station. Please just deal with it.


----------



## C-40

*follow the thread...*

This posting was not in response to the original poster. Look at the thread more closely, it was in response to Ventana, who asked about a 9 speed compact setup. It's a bit of thread hijack on his part - happens all the time.

As for the Campy thing, I can't help it when it comes to a triple. With so many posts complaining about how hard they are to operate, the chain being thrown off the little ring, accidental shifts to the little ring (instead of a left trim shift) and chainrub on the FD, you know it's a shimano triple they're talking about. A campy triple will not exhibit those problems. The only trick with a campy triple is to get adequate tension on the FD shift cable, so the little to middle ring shift executes properly wiht one sweep of the finger lever (5 clicks). When the shifts completes, 1-2 clicks of the tumb button are needed to recenter (trim) the FD. Once you get that down, it's no different than a double.


----------



## eflayer2

*i'm old, but ride quite a bit in the hilly SF bay area*

All of my bikes except one have 48/34 compact doubles and mountain rear derailleurs and at least a 12-32 cassette. The other bike has 26, 36, 46 triple and a 12-27 cassette. I really would rather do the extra cog shifting on a compact than the extra clunky front shifting on a triple. Try out some things and give yourself a chance to learn what you like. All in all bike parts are relatively inexpensive for most of us and it is easy and fun to learn what you like. 

I like spinning and the 48/34 allows me to do more of that. Occasionally I run out of high gears but by that time I'm already going 35, which is fast enough for me. The 48/34 combo is nearly unheard of, but you can customize an FSA compact to create it. Just replace the 50 with their 48.

I am using mostly square taper cranks from Sugino and Stronglight to do the job. Yellowjersey.com will make you a Sugino in the ring combination and withington cylcles in England sells the Stronglight Impact and good stronglight chainrings that allow this custom combo.

The Campy compact was supposed to be available as a 48/34, but I have yet to see it for sale.

Watch out for the bogey man who will laugh at you when you put sensible mountain parts on your road bike.


----------



## Spoke Wrench

That's really a question that only you can answer. It depends entirely on the lay of the land where you ride and your personal fitness level and goals.

You need to figure out what gears you need to get up the hills that you ride on in reasonable style. It helps if you know what gear you like to ride in when the road is dead flat and there's no wind. Once you figure out what specific gears that you need the choice of crankset will reveal itself. Until you do that, asking experienced riders, whose needs and fitness levels are different than yours, what they recommend is useless.


----------



## ericm979

ventana said:


> Ericm, thanks much for that. Sounds like there are some 10 speed lower gearing options. Who is the manufacturer of your compact set up? Will you need a long cage rear deralieur for this set up and if so which are you planning to use? Do you know anyone else that has ran this set up and can comment on how well it shifts, etc? Sounds like you recommend putting a new 10 speed set up on my new bike instead of going with the older 9 group. I was planning on using shimano ultegra. To the others... I realise this is slightly off the topic of compact versus tripple but it is kinda the best of both worlds the way I see it... at least I hope it will be. Thanks for you comments!


I'm currently using an FSA SLK 50/34 crank and DA 12-27 cluster. Standard DA 10sp deraileurs. The rear is technically out of spec on the wrap, but it works well on my bike. The chain is pretty tight when on the big-big combo but not tight enough to damage anything. I don't use that combo normally but I want my bike to go into it safely in case I make a mistake while oxygen-deprived.

When I got the bike the LBS had it set up with one more link in the chain. So the rollers would rub when in the 34 and 14 or smaller cog. With a compact setup I need the 34x14 and 34x13 combos, so I had them take a link out. 

With the 12-30 I'll probably have to use a long cage or GS deraileur. I'll probably get an Ultegra or a 7700 GS.

Compared to a triple, I have fewer low gears. There are bigger jumps between gears. So I am more likely to be using a gear that's a bit higher than optimum. That's one reason for the custom cassette, it will have more low gear ratios closer together. Last year on the Death Ride I used a DA triple and a custom 13-28 that I made from a 9sp 12-25 using a 28t solo cog. I barely used the 28 but spent most of my time in the 21,23 and 25. The small ratio jumps between cogs let me pick the perfect gear.

When I originally went triple I thought that I could pick one set of gearing and just ride and that would be a big advantage over the compact. But I wound up fussing with it for big rides anyhow, so on the new bike I went compact.


----------



## ventana

Thanks for the follow up. I did go to cycle dynamics and didn't see a summary of what you wanted but I saw their custom verbage so I assume the best thing to do is call them. That sounds like a potential good solution to my problem. By the way, how much will that custom cost ya? I also checked out Santana and they did not have anything posted but perhaps a call will help. I did find the IRD cassette and that was a great find and is another option for me. thanks. Until now, I thought the only way to go bigger than 27 in the rear was to go with a 9 speed set up which makes a bit less sense on a new bike build.
Could you elaborate on the comment... 'you ended up fussing with the triple on the big rides anyhow'. So you will not leave the 13-30 on when it shows up but you will only put it on for beast climb rides.


----------



## ventana

Thanks for your input. All this sounds pretty good, except that you must be only using 9 speed compact systems. I'm putting together a new bike and it seems like I should try to stick with the newer 10 speed stuff if I can make it work. I realize there is nothing wrong with the 9 speed stuff and if I had my way I would have never had 10 speed come out anyway. But it is here and it is likely to become more and more the standard and 9 speed is likely to become less and less used and eventually hard to find and perhaps expensive. And yes, by that time I will have worn out my set up and will need a new one anyway.
I wonder if your happier with the front compact shifting with a 48/34 than others are with a 50/34. Maybe the slightly smaller jump does work better. Funny that some folks say tripples shift crappy and others say it shifts just fine. Interesting also that earlier that at least one rider believes Campy does not have triple shifting problems like the other manuf.

Maybe you are right that I should say forget the overrated 10 speed stuff and stick with semi old school 9 where there are far far more lower gearing options.
thanks again




eflayer2 said:


> All of my bikes except one have 48/34 compact doubles and mountain rear derailleurs and at least a 12-32 cassette. The other bike has 26, 36, 46 triple and a 12-27 cassette. I really would rather do the extra cog shifting on a compact than the extra clunky front shifting on a triple. Try out some things and give yourself a chance to learn what you like. All in all bike parts are relatively inexpensive for most of us and it is easy and fun to learn what you like.
> 
> I like spinning and the 48/34 allows me to do more of that. Occasionally I run out of high gears but by that time I'm already going 35, which is fast enough for me. The 48/34 combo is nearly unheard of, but you can customize an FSA compact to create it. Just replace the 50 with their 48.
> 
> I am using mostly square taper cranks from Sugino and Stronglight to do the job. Yellowjersey.com will make you a Sugino in the ring combination and withington cylcles in England sells the Stronglight Impact and good stronglight chainrings that allow this custom combo.
> 
> The Campy compact was supposed to be available as a 48/34, but I have yet to see it for sale.
> 
> Watch out for the bogey man who will laugh at you when you put sensible mountain parts on your road bike.


----------



## Len J

*This is such horse manure.....*

this crap that somehow shimano triples shift worse than campy is crap, pure and simple. Show mw apoor shifting shimano triple and I'll show you a poorly setup shimano triple. I've ridden both, I've set up both and the only practicale difference (besides the size of the hoods) is that Shimano, on their higher end groups use a friction trim for the FD (which allows for micro trims) and Campy uses several positive stops. We've been thru this before and some of the people spouting the advantages of Campy have never used Shimano.

To the Original Poster. Both (a compact & a triple) can work well. Both have some limitations. The compact will shift smoother, the triple will give you smaller multiple shifts (on the Cog) on Chainring changes. One question that hasn't been asked (and seems to never be asked in these discussions) is your normal cadence and your climbing cadence. These have more to do with which one will work best for you than anything else (other than your own strength level). The faster your climbing cadence, the more lower gears you need to maintain the same speed as someone who has a slower cadence. In addition, because of the wide gap in teeth between the 50 and the 34 chainrings, for certain cadences and for riders who ride at certain speeds, a rider will always end up crosschained. I tried a compact, but at the speeds I ride at normally and at my cadence, I was continually shifting back and forth between rings, for me it was a PIA. I have a riding bud who is more of a masher, and it works perfect for him.

I'm like Eisentrude....I have a 50/39/28 triple on may main climbing bike. For 95% of my riding, I just use the 50/39 (I switched the 53 out for the 50 to make it more usable for me), but when I get into the mountains for long sustained climbing, I use the 28.....it's great to have the flexibility. But again, that works perfect for my cadence and my strength....you have to figure it out for yourself.

Find a gear chart that givesyou MPH at different cadences and run a comparison chart between a double Compact & a triple....look for the speed crossover points (where you will need to shift between rings. Then make your choice.

Here is a comparison I made.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 378pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=504 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1572" width=43><COL style="WIDTH: 30pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1462" span=2 width=40><COL style="WIDTH: 28pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1353" width=37><COL style="WIDTH: 9pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 438" width=12><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1572" width=43><COL style="WIDTH: 30pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1462" span=2 width=40><COL style="WIDTH: 28pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1353" width=37><COL style="WIDTH: 9pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 438" width=12><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1572" width=43><COL style="WIDTH: 30pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1462" span=2 width=40><COL style="WIDTH: 28pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1353" width=37><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 17.25pt" height=23><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 320pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 17.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" width=427 colSpan=12 height=23>_*For 700 X 23 / 23-622 tire with 172.5 mm cranks*_</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=40></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=37></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17.25pt" height=23><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 17.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=14 height=23>_*With 10-speed 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25 Cassette*_</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 18pt" height=24><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 18pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4 height=24>*MPH @ 80 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 90 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 100 RPM*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=43 height=17> </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*34*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=43> </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*34*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=43> </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*34*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*29.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*19.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*32.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*22.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*24.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*27.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*30.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*22.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*25.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*27.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*19.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*23.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*19.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*13.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*22.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*24.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.7*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*23.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*11.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*12.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*10.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*11.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*12.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*13.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*9.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*10.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*11.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*8.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*9.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*10.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 18pt" height=24><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 18pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4 height=24>*MPH @ 80 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 90 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 100 RPM*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=43 height=17> </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*39*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=37 x:num>*28*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=43> </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*39*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=37 x:num>*28*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=43> </TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=40 x:num>*39*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=37 x:num>*28*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*14.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*29.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*22.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*16.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*32.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*25.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*18.2*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*24.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*13.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*27.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*21.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*15.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*30.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*23.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*16.8*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*22.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*25.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*19.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*27.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*21.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*15.6*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*11.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*23.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*13.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*14.6*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*19.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.2*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*10.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*22.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.2*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*12.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*24.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*19.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*13.7*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*10.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.7*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*11.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*23.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*12.9*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*12.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*9.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*10.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*20.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*11.5*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*11.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*8.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*16.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*13.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*9.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*18.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*10.4*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*13.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*10.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*7.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*11.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*8.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*17.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*13.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*9.5*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 height=17 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*9.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*7.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*11.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*7.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=43 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*15.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 30pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=40 x:num>*12.2*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 28pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=37 x:num>*8.8*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

As you can see, if you ride predominatly in the 15 to 18MPH range and your cadence is 80 RPM, you will be continually cross chained....likewise if you ride 18 to 20 MPH at 100 RPM.

Figure out your riding and you will know what to do.

Len


----------



## ericm979

ventana said:


> Thanks for the follow up. I did go to cycle dynamics and didn't see a summary of what you wanted but I saw their custom verbage so I assume the best thing to do is call them. That sounds like a potential good solution to my problem. By the way, how much will that custom cost ya? I also checked out Santana and they did not have anything posted but perhaps a call will help. I did find the IRD cassette and that was a great find and is another option for me. thanks. Until now, I thought the only way to go bigger than 27 in the rear was to go with a 9 speed set up which makes a bit less sense on a new bike build.
> Could you elaborate on the comment... 'you ended up fussing with the triple on the big rides anyhow'. So you will not leave the 13-30 on when it shows up but you will only put it on for beast climb rides.


Cycle Dynamics hasn't been keeping their web site up to date, and they don't answer email. I ordered the cassette through Troy @ ligero who is building me some new wheels. It's about 150. The Sanatana cassette is listed as a feature for some of their racier tandems. I don't know that they sell them individually but I don't see why they would not. 

When I went to the triple I spent a lot of time with gear charts figuring out what I wanted. I must have spent a month with gear charts spread around the living room. I settled on a 53/39/30 with a 13-25 cluster, and figured that would be all I'd ever need. I wouldn't have to mess with picking different gearing for different rides. Then I got into the Death Ride and got worried about all the climbing. None of it is hard, there's just a whole lot of it. So I wound up obsessing over gearing for that ride anyhow. Now the Death Ride is not such a big deal but I'm doing a much harder ride, so I am obsessing over gearing for that ride.

Obviously it is in my nature to obsess over gearing (and if you think that is bad you should see the spreadsheet I use to model my performance for these rides!). The big advantage for the triple vs the compact, I originally thought, was that I wouldn't have to mess with gearing. Since I'm going to do it anyhow, I might as well run a compact.

I might run the 30t cluster for the Death Ride, mostly because it'll have more low gears than a 12-27 (21,23,25,27,30 instead of 17,19,21,24,27)


----------



## C-40

*clunky front shifting...*

Most likely the result of using chainrings that are not ramped and pinned to work together and/or a poorly setup FD. Shimano or Campy?

A 53/39/30 or 53/39/28 with a 13-29 (campy) cassette would take care of all your needs.


----------



## fbunch

I was told by a dependable bike shop owner that the triples have more duplicates of gears than doubles. I'm opting for those. He also told me Specialized is going to doubles on its Roubaix line next year.


----------



## allyahna

Thanks everyone for all your valuable input. After riding 50 miles this weekend with tons of hills, including quite a few long, steep climbs (don't know the grades but they were definitely steep) I've decided to go with the triple. There may be more finagling with the triple but in the end I found that, with the double that is currently on my bike, I was really wishing for much lower gears. I know I'll really need to get the lowest gears I can get when I go touring this summer into the mountains. I'm going to ask for a 53/39/28 triple with a 12-25 cassette from my LBS. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## allyahna

*Cadence*

BTW, I'm glad you mentioned cadence Len J. My LBS mentioned I should try to maintain 70 but my boyfriend said 100. Maybe it is my fitness level and ignorance of spinning and mashing, but I felt like at 70 I was using higher gears which took more effort and at 100 I was spinning the pedals in a lot lower gears. By the end of a long ride I was more than content to just spin at 100 (too difficult to maintain though with my strength and not low enough gears on the long, steep climbs). Can anyone give me an idea of what a beginner, intermediate, and advanced cyclist typically maintains for cadence on flats and climbs? I know it is individualized for everyone but I would still like to get an idea of the opinions out there. Thanks.


----------



## C-40

*cadence...*

Roughly, cadence on flatter terrain should be in the 90-110rpm range. When climbing, 75-90 is more common. I do a lot of climbing (mountains not hills) and try to stay in the 80-90 range. I've got the same gearing, a 53/39/28 with a 12-25. If your drivetrain is shimano, it's simple to change to a 12-27 cassette is you need another low gear. With Campy a 13-29 is the only practical choice if you really want lower gearing. There's also a 13-26, but it won't provide much of an increase in low gear. It adds an 18T cog in the middle, which is more of a flatland gear, IMO.


----------



## Ken

I have 50-40-26 / 12-25 as my Campy combo. I dropped the 30t granny for the 26 specifically because I didn't want to use the 13-29. Reason being that the 29 was overkill when climbing and the 13 was spun out too quickly on gradual descents.


----------



## C-40

*huh??*



Ken said:


> I have 50-40-26 / 12-25 as my Campy combo. I dropped the 30t granny for the 26 specifically because I didn't want to use the 13-29. Reason being that the 29 was overkill when climbing and the 13 was spun out too quickly on gradual descents.


Ken, a 26/25 is nearly identical to a 30/29, so you have the overkill low gear you claim yu don't need. On the top end, the 50/12 is a little bit higher than a 53/13, but only 2%, or 2 rpm. You also don't have quite the low gear in the middle ring as you would with a 39, but once again, it's a small 2.5% difference.


----------



## msohio

*Shimano 11-34 cassette*

I used for really hilly stuff a Shimano 11-34 cassette, required the long deraileur in back and it worked great. Spacing a little wide. Might be a very good way to start out and then move to a more traditional cassette as you get stronger. You can use it with either a Shimano double or triple.


----------



## ventana

A great solution if you have an older 9 speed system. You are basically using a 9 speed mountain cassette to get the lower gears. But the newer 10 speed systems do not have those parts available yet. The best you can get for shimano compatability right now is the Interloc Racing Design 12-28... one tooth more than the shimano 12-27. There are a couple custom potentials... one from Santana (the tandem bike company) and the other from Cycle Dynamics. But these custom options are expensive, take quite a long lead time, and who knows how well the system will shift once the hardware shows up. IT does not seem like Shimano is going to come out with 10 speed mountain bike cassettes that will help out the road bikers in the very steep long rides... and if they do they will probably change the spline so they are not compatable anyway. But I would be interested in hearing if there are other options I am not aware of, or if Shimano really is working on 10 speed mountain gear. By the way, Campy goes as low as a 12-29, or maybe it is a 13-29.


----------



## buster

*Here's something totally different...compact triples!*

Super fit riders can skip this.

IRD is just released a 36t ring for compact road cranks which you can attach a third ring, which means you can turn an FSA SL-K compact road crank into a triple.

You can run 50-36-26 with a light 11-23 or 11-25.
It is an option for (I guess) older knees, beginning riders, or folks that run fatter, slower tires and just don't have the inclination to use the 53 much. Maybe soon Interloc Racing Design will change their name to Interloc Touring Design.


----------



## Stogaguy

*Spindle lenght?*

If the FSA is the Mega Exo version, how do you adjust the spindle length to accommodate the third chain ring and adjust the chain line?


----------



## bas

fouadaswad said:


> First off, I always listen to C-40's advice.
> 
> I haven't used campy, but really, have not had trouble trimming my ultergra triple. whats the story here?
> 
> A complaint i always hear about triple chainrings, is that shifting is not as smooth, or that you drop your chain trying to shift to the lowest. Used to happen to me, but i kinda figured out that this happens only when shifting from middle to small while on one one of the two largest cogs (btw, my largest cog works flawlessly with the middle ring). so i assumed that this is not recommended. Is that correct C-40? or do i need to further tweak my derailleur adjustment to be able to shift while on smaler cogs?


Dropping the chain is from the stop screw not being set properly. (Or the cable is not properly in the derailleur - it needs to have this spoon looking shape in it - not a straight edge).


----------



## buster

Yeah yer right... it looks like this only works with cranks with regular bottom brackets where you can switch out with something made for triples. So I guess they didn't design this for Mega EXO/integrated BB crank owners. Still cheaper to get this and a new BB than to buy a new triple and a new bb.


----------



## longlegs

One advantage with a triple is that you can have closely spaced rear cluster which makes it easier to maintain your pedaling cadence instead of making 3 tooth jumps in the rear that one may need when using a double cranks and widely spaced gears that you might need to get that low gear for climbing. I loved my triple but now using a compact only because a nagging injury limits my riding


----------



## kinezi

*How about if you come from a mountain bike?*

Reviving an old thread in a slightly different situation, I am coming from an mountain bike.
I am going to get a new bike and the one that I like comes with a compact 50/34 crank and a 11-28T cassette. I can save money by going for cheaper ones with triple cranks but they have cheaper wheels and frames.

My question is, how do MTB gears compare to their road brethren?

A coworker that was competitive until some time ago told me that the energy transfer between a road bike and MTB is different so you cannot compare gears directly. I get the weight difference (my MTB is 30lbs according to the scale at home) but is there something else?

Last weekend I did a decent climb, 522ft within a mile (http://www.mapmyride.com/s/routes/view/map/6564466) and I would like to do it again with hopefully something lighter. I used the lowest crank/cassette combination that it is 28-28.
I am not 100% sure but according to the Sheldon Brown gears I had a 2.0 ratio and with a compact crank I will go to 2.4.

In all of the other places I don't use the lower crank at all and I was thinking about getting a compact but I would really like to be able to go up that sucker again.

Other info, I am in OK shape, 30 y/o 186lbs although I thought I was going to heave a heart attack at the end of that climb.

Thank you guys!


----------



## Sablotny

this shoulda been a poll


----------



## RussellS

kinezicomes with a compact 50/34 crank and a 11-28T cassette. I can save money by going for cheaper ones with triple cranks but they have cheaper wheels and frames.
My question is said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/s/routes/view/map/6564466[/url]) and I would like to do it again with hopefully something lighter. I used the lowest crank/cassette combination that it is 28-28.
> 
> In all of the other places I don't use the lower crank at all and I was thinking about getting a compact but I would really like to be able to go up that sucker again.
> 
> Other info, I am in OK shape, 30 y/o 186lbs although I thought I was going to heave a heart attack at the end of that climb.


Mountain bike gears are comparable to road gears. Give or take a bit. Mountain bikes are usually heavier. More energy needed to move them. So need lower gears. Mountain bikes have shocks that compress when riding. Need energy to do the compressing. Mountain bikes usually have low pressure, wide, squishy, thick tread tires. Much more rolling resistance. Need more energy to turn them. Mountain bikes are usually ridden on dirt, gravel, ruts, rocks, grass. Road bikes on smoorth pavement. Need more energy for the mountain bike terrain. Its also harder to stand up and pedal on the mountain bike terrain. Lose traction. So generally mountain bikes need a lower range of gearing than road bikes. But if you put skinny smooth tires on your mountain bike, rode a hardtail, put a straight fork on it, rode on pavement, it would be sort of comparable to a road bike.

The compact has 34x28 low gear. 32.2 gear inches. The triple you used had 28x28 low gear. 26.5 gear inches. Almost 6 inches different. A fair amount for low gearing. You struggled with the 28x28. You might not make it with the 34x28. Assuming Shimano/SRAM drivetrain, you can put a 11-32 10 speed cassette onto the compact bike. Low gear would then be 34x32. Almost as low as 28x28.


----------



## Camilo

RussellS said:


> Mountain bike gears are comparable to road gears. Give or take a bit. Mountain bikes are usually heavier. More energy needed to move them. So need lower gears. Mountain bikes have shocks that compress when riding. Need energy to do the compressing. Mountain bikes usually have low pressure, wide, squishy, thick tread tires. Much more rolling resistance. Need more energy to turn them. Mountain bikes are usually ridden on dirt, gravel, ruts, rocks, grass. Road bikes on smoorth pavement. Need more energy for the mountain bike terrain. Its also harder to stand up and pedal on the mountain bike terrain. Lose traction. So generally mountain bikes need a lower range of gearing than road bikes. But if you put skinny smooth tires on your mountain bike, rode a hardtail, put a straight fork on it, rode on pavement, it would be sort of comparable to a road bike.
> 
> The compact has 34x28 low gear. 32.2 gear inches. The triple you used had 28x28 low gear. 26.5 gear inches. Almost 6 inches different. A fair amount for low gearing. You struggled with the 28x28. You might not make it with the 34x28. Assuming Shimano/SRAM drivetrain, you can put a 11-32 10 speed cassette onto the compact bike. Low gear would then be 34x32. Almost as low as 28x28.


Another way you can go with Sram is to put on an 10 speed 11-36 MTB cassette and compatible MTB rear derailleur. Will work with Sram road shifters and give you a 34X36 low gear with the typical compact crank. I believe I saw a stock bike in a local shop with road shifters and that RD recently (a cross bike IIRC). I haven't done the gear calculator to see how it compares, but it's the replacement for the road triple 30X26, I guess.

I believe Shimano has 10 speed MTB cassettes and RD's too. I personally don't know if they're compatible w/ road shifters, but I do know that 9 speed stuff is, so that would be my assumption.

Unfortunately, I think the 10 speed MTB stuff is strictly high end, so $$


----------



## kinezi

Thank you for the replies guys.

Last weekend I went again and I though about trying some higher gear to test myself and I was thinking to go with the 24 but actually I managed it with the 22. I got tired near the end but much better than the first time, I think this time I paced myself better. The MTB does not have any suspension and I inflate tires to max so that helps riding on the road.

So I am going with a compact crank with steel or titanium frame. I was thinking about the ultegra but the rival seems also attractive and the apex has that 32 cassette just in case.
Too many options but I think I will enjoy it no matter what. Soon.

Best,


----------

